
Ask HN: Can 32-bit Interact with 64-bit? - sinnska
I was reading up on malware and malware removal, I don&#x27;t quite understand this though: Can 32-bit malware(Written in VB6) infect 64-bit systems in the way of adding code to the end of the programs memory space, access the kernal or inject code in an application?
======
jepler
[https://www.corsix.org/content/dll-injection-and-
wow64](https://www.corsix.org/content/dll-injection-and-wow64) ... "The
solution I've settled on is to create a 3rd process, which I call the proxy
process. The proxy process is an x64 process which is connected to the x86
process via stdin/stdout pipes, and whose job is to call CreateRemoteThread."

